# Who has had Fumio Fukaya port their heads?



## Fahrvergnugen (May 1, 2002)

What is your opinion of his work?
Have you had anyone else port a head for you?
How did their work compare?
TIA...


----------



## fast84gti (Mar 2, 2003)

I have NEVER heard anything bad about him. He holds titles. So, I would get him to work on your stuff. I have been to his shop a bunch of times, when I lived close to the shop. He was always busy, and away. I just wanted to see if he still did work. but since I didn't have the money, anyways, I figured I wouldn't hunt him down







Well, I was recommended to have him do the work when I lived in MN, and am now in CA. I know he has worked on VW watercooled heads, as he worked on a truck a guy I know use to own. He crashed it, and I almost bought it just for the engine. I will most likely talk to him in spring, as I am gonig to port my own head, but still want to talk to him about a few machining things I can't do, and see what he would charge to do the whle shebang.... I say talk to him. he is very famous. Can't go wrong with that!!!! He is known for aircooled... But he has worked on many cars, such as the Corvair!!!! And, he is knowledgable on replacing valve seats on differnet types of heads, so I am sure he can work your valves, also... Not just a P&P'er but can really do everything! +ODD


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: Who has had Fumio Fukaya port their heads? (Fahrvergnugen)*

The guys a legend. One of the best in the biz.


----------



## JettaGTI_UK (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: Who has had Fumio Fukaya port their heads? (antichristonwheels)*

I just read an article on him in an old issue of VW&PORSCHE from 1984. He was famous back then.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Who has had Fumio Fukaya port their heads? (JettaGTI_UK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaGTI_UK* »_
I just read an article on him in an old issue of VW&PORSCHE from 1984. He was famous back then.

That green rabbit was my dream car


----------



## fast84gti (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: Who has had Fumio Fukaya port their heads? (slappynuts)*

new year bump to fish out the fumio fans. I will go talk to the guy after the new year is over. I don't work until late morning, so I could go to his shop and see what is up. I need to have some headwork done anyhow. (remove valve guides, and valve job after I port)


----------

